
Oil Fail - spenrose
https://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2019/01/06/Oil-Fail
======
ananonymoususer
Free market economics will decide the future of oil. Unless governments
interfere, oil will remain a viable energy source because it is significantly
cheaper and more reliable than any of the renewable alternatives.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Free market economics will decide the future of oil.

No, it won't because free markets don't exist except as an abstract ideal in
general, and they very much don't even approximately exist in oil.

> Unless governments interfere, oil will remain a viable energy source because
> it is significantly cheaper and more reliable than any of the renewable
> alternatives.

Has there ever been a time without governments actively and energetically
intervening in the market for oil (not always in the same direction)?

